# My R32 track car



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nearly finished now. Got engine and box in last week, just got it back from the paint shop.
Will get some better pics this weekend.

Big thanks to DCD for the pics of the original.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Looking good Tim

Keith


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Not quite as quick as yours though Keith.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow ,

Never seen such a nice car , i did see Keith's car ( the white R32) at the F&M show.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fan-bleedin'-tastic !!!! 

What's the spec of it Tim ?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Very cool :smokin: 

C,mon , more details


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Is that a replica of a track R32, looks familiar?

Alex B


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

It's got my original Nur engine in, around 500BHP, still with twin N1's.
Power FC
OS Giken series 2 sequential box
OS Giken triple plate clutch
Tein flex with EDFC
Some big Stoptech brakes (still on their way)
Full cage
Stripped out

Using it for trackdays and probably have a go at sprinting some time this year.
Still quite a bit to do with odd bits but it's just about ready for Spa.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> Is that a replica of a track R32, looks familiar?
> 
> Alex B


Yep, 1992 JGTC car.
Saw the original in the Nismo Omori shop in January.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,looks alot different from when i saw it at Fortune Hill.

Nice car,still got the same rims.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Yep, 1992 JGTC car.


Not quite .....


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, just realised JGTC didn't start 'til '94 but I'd read somewhere on the interweb that this was the Nismo JGTC car but it can't have been.

Anyone got any dvd's with it on?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks great Tim, can't wait to see it at Spa.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Lovely - I'm Just so Jealous - I really do like seeing R32 GTR done out in Race trim - Awesome! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Very*

Nice Tim.   
The best looking Skyline model    

Mick


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Tim 
Looks great !
I have about 4.2 seconds of vid of it.
Sliding the tail coming into a down-hill right hander. Think its in Australia ?
Pm me your E-mail.
Cokey


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

It looks great


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

The Nismo car in Japan in January

Nigel


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks awesome Tim!!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

cokey said:


> Tim
> Looks great !
> I have about 4.2 seconds of vid of it.
> Sliding the tail coming into a down-hill right hander. Think its in Australia ?
> ...


I have that one too. It´s Tsuchya (spelling?) sliding in Japan. :smokin:

The car looks absolutely fabulous Tim!

/P


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Nigel


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice one Nige. :smokin: 
Need some SSR rims now


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

The SSR Rims look the part. I am well impressed with the look of the 32, you need a race suit now


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Anyone got any dvd's with it on?


%hitloads of footage  

I'll look out for you at GTbattle , unless your down south anytime soon


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

nigel f said:


> The SSR Rims look the part. I am well impressed with the look of the 32, you need a race suit now


With the special round bit at the front  

Sorry Tim could not resist (as I struggled to find a size that fitted me!)

Keep away from my sprints  

Car looks wicked. I have lost touch with where your engines have gone. You keep moving them around!

Dave


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning Tim :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

When can i have my ride in it then?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks Awesome . . . .


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Another stunner for the already impressive garage


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That is fantastic Tim.
Well Done that man!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

*Gr.A Taisan GT-R*

Fantastic Tim! Had no idea it would turn out so well!!!

What about the side exhasut?


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Is that Enkei wheels on it at the moment?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments but the real praise should go to the 2 friends that did the paint and graphics.
The quality of the job close up is superb. I just gave them the model and some pics to work from.

They're the 17" Enkeis that were on the car when I bought it.
Not sure if I like the blue lip on them now but I'm on the lookout for some black/chrome SSR rims.

Side exits in hand Dino. Stainless tube got delivered to work last week, just haven't had chance yet.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That is the muts nuts Tim  , what a car for your collection, when are we going to see a complete line up?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tim said:


> Side exits in hand Dino. Stainless tube got delivered to work last week, just haven't had chance yet.


What I like to hear!  

So Tim is a KPGC10/110 up next for the collection


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

It would be nice but I think I've got enough now.
I wouldn't want to develope an obsession with Skylines   .


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Very Very Nice Tim!!

Paint job looks fantastic, I bet it goes like a rocket too! It's almost a shame to put it on a racetrack 

Regards
Nito


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah Tim, when you gonna do us all a favour and show us a complete line up? 

Also, if your going for a side exit, which tracks are you gonna be able to use it at?  

Alex B


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Group photo's coming soon when they're all running and all in the same place.

Not many side exit friendly tracks but I'll make them so they can be easily swapped over.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

If you need a hand moving them all just give me a yell


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Spot on, how cars should be, proper racers


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

*pmsl*



Tim said:


> I wouldn't want to develope an obsession with Skylines   .


....that Tim, is surely the quote of the year for this forum.  



The R32 looks amazing - can't wait to see full line up!

See you at Elvington soon hopefully.

Phil


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Nice car*

But has it got a 32 or 33 radiator?     Edited because I cant type. :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

knight said:


> If you need a hand moving them all just give me a yell


Ditto


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice one Tony, you should have been on stage  .
(Not necessarily as a comedian though) 

Elvington's on this Sunday Phil if you can make it.
Didn't realise the SRS game was out 'til I saw it in a shop last week, Like the V-Spec II Nur on the cover :smokin:


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep finally came out last friday (only 9 months after the US  ), now trying get a copy out to everyone who's been promised one, so hang fire they will be there soon hopefully!

Can't make it to Elvington unfortunately, but will definately will be there soon.


----------

